# BD's Stock is running low



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

All the bikes that I would buy are sold out at BD. All the 56 kestrels and many others.

Mike, problems with your supply chain? You should order in a bell curve with the 56cm at the top. Just my opinion.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

aaronis31337 said:


> All the bikes that I would buy are sold out at BD. All the 56 kestrels and many others.
> 
> Mike, problems with your supply chain? You should order in a bell curve with the 56cm at the top. Just my opinion.


The whole point is to sell out of them.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

He has lots more in stock than my LBS!!


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*and the prices are going up*

Noticed that they are now marketing new stock for Le Champion SRAM Rival @ $1495 (vs. $1399 last go-round).


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*and today ...*

Today they have limited stock on the Le Champion CF Rival, if you click through the front page (not the "Road" tab). And also, not clear if it is $1495 or $1499. If anyone from BD could offer clarification it would be much appreciated.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

Those on the front page are Shimano equipped and not Rival.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*strikes me as odd*

That you charge more for a Rival group than Ultegra, but you are of course correct. Can't concentrate on the important stuff when I'm at work. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

wasserbox said:


> The whole point is to sell out of them.


exactly, but i suspect more shipments are due in.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Better product=more money


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

tone22 said:


> Better product=more money


Not always. Sometimes 'more money = owned by idoit'.
Example, Ed Hardy clothing. Same goes for certain brands of bikes.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*and also it simply doesn't fit with broader market*



tone22 said:


> Better product=more money


Ultegra lists for about $1500, while Rival retails for $500 less.

I guess SRAM is not as aggressive with their discounting.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

true that on the Ed Hardy crap. The funny thing about the 2 costs is that they are selling the rival group for more cash than the shimano group. I would much rather have the rival group because shimano sucks. Just my opinion.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

tone22 said:


> true that on the Ed Hardy crap. The funny thing about the 2 costs is that they are selling the rival group for more cash than the shimano group. I would much rather have the rival group because shimano sucks. Just my opinion.


I would say the rival group should cost more. It looks like it is a full rival group, vs the Shimano with the cane creek and FSA components. I have not had a chance to use the SRAM double tap, but the idea just sounds annoying. However, I have never tried it, so I guess I can't judge too much, but I do have friends that swear by SRAM Force or Red. Shimano has always treated my well. I switched to campy for the past two seasons and regret every second of it. It was completely finicky for me no matter how many bike shops I took it to. I will never go back to Campy... oh wait, I am getting off topic.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

The good thing about the rival is that the design and mechanism is exactly the same as force and red, just made with different materials. And they shift better than the shimano due to stiffer springs so no clunking or slapping on downshifts. I have sram on my dh rig and my all mountain bike and they work great. All that is left is the road bike to get its sram treatment. Also the rival is considerably lighter than ultegra


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

MatLad said:


> Not always. Sometimes 'more money = owned by idoit'.
> Example, Ed Hardy clothing. Same goes for certain brands of bikes.



Wait wait wait wait wait, are you saying people PAY for Ed Hardy clothing? I would have swore they were being paid.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

aaronis31337 said:


> All the bikes that I would buy are sold out at BD. All the 56 kestrels and many others.
> 
> Mike, problems with your supply chain? You should order in a bell curve with the 56cm at the top. Just my opinion.


I know Kestrel doesn't have the evoke in the 2010 line up. So I'm assuming BD bought the remaining stock of their '09s.... So once they are gone, they are gone.

I dunno about the other bikes though.


----------



## bama boy (Apr 13, 2010)

One thing I'd recommend on the site since he is so low on stock is the ability to search for any bikes of a particular size or color. I'd really like a yellow bike, but I have to look at every model to figure out which ones come in yellow.


----------

